# Ingeniería Mecatrónica?



## Diodo_loco (Ago 18, 2006)

Hola amigos! Me gustaria saber si hay alguien en este foro que halla estudiado la ingeniería de Mecatrónica, ya que me gustaría conocer un poco más de esta ingeniería porque quiero estudiar esto en la U.A.M.
MUCHAS GRACIAS ! Un saludo a todos !


----------



## cuartango (Ago 18, 2006)

Hola Qué es eso de ingeniería mecatrónica? Soy español, y no existe en españa, a parte de que no se lo que significa ¿de qué trata?
Un saludo


----------



## Diodo_loco (Ago 19, 2006)

Hola Cuartango ! Pues en internet encontré varias paginas de esta ingenieria y conozco gente que me explicó un poco.Pero me gustaría conocer a alguien que estubiera estudiándola o la acabara. Y quiero estudiarla en Madrid en la U.A.M

http://libros-y-revistas.comprar.hi...-en-ingenieria-mecanica-y-electrica-PXP831242

http://www.tekniker.es/home.asp?params=70|71||60|70|0|es|0

http://www.educoweb.com/ingenieria/ingenieria_mecatronica.asp


----------



## Almustafa (Ago 21, 2006)

Hola

Mecatrónica hace referencia al estudio combinado de Mecánica, electrónica e informática.
Lamentablemente hoy en día muchas carreras mal hacen al llamarse así al querer enseñar robótica.

Una impresora por ejemplo es una máquina mecatrónica y en realidad hoy en día casi todas la son.

Tampoco hay una ingeniería propiamentedicha especializada en robotica puesto que es un tema muy extenso.

Mi carrera por ejemplo se especializo mucho en el software y descuido mucho la electrónica y la mecánica que me toco aprender aparte.

Hay carreras que se enfocan más a la electrónica y en mi pais hay una carrera que se enfoca más a la mecánica a la cual se le llama Mecatrónica, pero como dije antes, es un mal uso de la palabra.


Espero haber ayudado.

Saludos


----------



## Diodo_loco (Ago 26, 2006)

Pues muchisimas gracias Almustafa !!!! Saludos !! 

Agradecería si alguien más sabe algo de esta ingenieria . Un saludo a todos !


----------



## kraxyny_advance (Ago 26, 2006)

yo soy *tecnico* en mecatronica


----------



## dtsdav186 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hola, lindo foro... me parece que conocen bastante de estos temas... quisiera poder resolver una duda en verdad bueno quisiera saber si me podrian proporcionar información sobre EL ALGEBRA LINEAL EN LA MECATRONICA (Aplicaciones)... o quizas darme unas URL la verdad tengo un trabajo aunque tambien quisiera algunas por propio interes... Gracias.


----------



## vinho (Sep 5, 2006)

Es muy dificil aprender en 4 ó 5 años mecánica, electricidad, electrónica e informática. Es por eso que, al menos aquí, la Mecatrónica está orientada más a la administración de proyectos de ingeniería, que a su ejecución y desarrollo.


----------



## TKS-69 (Sep 27, 2006)

8)  Hola que tal mis estimados...

yo soy estudiante de mecatronica
he estado leyendo algunos comentarios al respecto de la carrera de mecatronica.
bueno la carrera de mecatronica en la que se encarga en el estudio y realizacio de procesos mecanicos automatizados asi como el desarrollo de tecnologia avanzada.
de hecho hoy en dia en la industria automotriz, sobre todo, hay mucha aplicacion de la mecatronica. De hecho puedes hacer desde cafeteras automatizadas hasta brazos roboticos industriales. En la ing. mecatronica se abarcan varios campos asi como automatizacion, robotica, informática, programacion, etc.

Por otra parte pude observar que alguien preguntaba que aplicacion tiene al algebra lineal en la mecatronica; bueno con el algebra lineal se determinan los grados de libertad de un robot o un brazo mecanico por ejemplo; su puede jugar con la memoria de una computadora para programacion o realizar un algoritmo de programacion, entre varias cosas.

bueno me gustaria saber si alguien conoce alguna escuela de mecatronica en españa, se los agradeceria mucho.
de antemano gracias.


----------



## Christian Cano (Jun 23, 2008)

hola tk-69 me gustaria saber cuanta diferencia hay entre un ing. electronico y un mecatronico ...y como tu dices sobre la automatizacion se encuentra en todo...yo soy estudiante de ing. electronica pero me gustaria saber que necesita un electronico para poder especializarse en automatizacion... me interesa mucho ese campo...gracias!


----------



## Almustafa (Jun 23, 2008)

Muy buenas con todos..

Lo dicho, ahora se usa mucho la palabra mecatrónica y robótica con otras definiciones a las originales.

Para mi es nuevo esto de la carrera mecatronica enseñando planificación de proyectos.. no obstante es coherente, puesto que para planificar un proyecto de gran magnitud hay q tener un conocimiento base de todas las áreas.

Ahora, un ingeniero electrónico, sería el q se enfoque a la electrónica... y en esta rama hay varias tendencias, entre ellas las más destacadas son: 

Ingeniero en electronica y control: Pensado en automatizar, en procesos industriales, etc.. pero la verdad es q el 90% de estos, solo cambian piezas, repuestos y nada más.

Ingeniero en electrónica y telecomunicaciones: Pensados en saber mucho sobre antenas, encuentran un mercado muy rico en las compañias celulares, y aunque en principio podrian diseñar un antena y demás, a la final solo se dedican a manejar software dedicado, programar router, etc..

Aquí un consejo personal...

Me eh encontrado en la vida con cientos de profesionales, de todo tipo, y la verdad es q el titulo importa poco menos q nada.. así eh visto un ingeniero electrónico liderar en el campo de la planificación de proyectos y la investigación, y eh visto gente con postgrados en planificación hacerle de soldador con cautín...

Así, q el objetivo creo yo, es hacer lo q a uno le guste, y si siguen mecanica, y quieren inclinarse por automatización, pues haganlo, l ainformación esta ahi, los postgrados estan ahi.... nada es complicado..

Y si alguien estudia carreras de planificación o generencia, y espera salir y q le contraten de generente o investigador, estan muy lejos.... lo cierto es q la persona vale por lo q es, osea trabajadora, emprendedora, curiosa, inteligente, etc.. y para nada con el titulo q lleve bajo el brazo q todos saben q bien se lo puede comprar...

Un cordial saludo

PSD: El algebra lineal es indispensable para todo, sea sistema de posicionamiento, sea calculo de procesos, inteligencia artificial, visión, etc, etc...  Un verdadero ingeniero en lo q sea, debe saber, algebra lineal, fourier, la place, niquist, entre otros...


----------



## BoisGuilbert (Jul 20, 2008)

Hola, yo soy un estudiante de Mecatrónica en México (ITESM) y he leido sobre las definiciones dadas, a mi se me ha preguntado mucho que es la mecatrónica, hasta ahora como mecatrónico he visto que mis materias son calculo, fisica, estatica, dinamica, mecanismos, mecanica de materiales, diseño de elementos, circuitos, electronica, controles PLC, dibujo computarizado, programacion, entre otros. Un maestro nos dijo que un mecatronico puede diseñar muchos elementos, pero bueno te dare mi vision desde alumno y si es una carrera desgastante pero interesante se convive con compañeros de diferentes carreras y los proyectos son interesantes, asi que si logras entrar en esta carrera en tu universidad, te deso mucha suerte
Saludos desde México.


----------



## hugo (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola, Que tal!

Estoy empezando la carrerar de ingeneria en mecatrónica pero antes ya estudie como tecnico en lo mismo, a mi punto de vista considero que la carrera de mecatronica no tiene una defición que satisfaga todos los puntos de vista, pues muchos pueden verla como una carrera hibrida que no tiene mucho futuro por que abarca demasiados temas y a la vez se ve poco; para otros se les hace como una carrera buena pero complicada, a mi parecer la carrera por si sola es como cualquier otra pero lo que la hace diferente es el enfoque que cada uno de nosotros le de, alguien mencionaba que solo ve calculo, fisica, estatica, dinamica, mecanismos, mecanica de materiales,etc, etc... ahora ¿por que no valernos de esos cursos y darles una aplicación? el que nosotros nos apoyemos en los diversos elementos que tenemos para crear cosas nuevas, eso es lo que le da la definición a la carrera, ahora bien no solo basta con asimilar solo lo que vemos en la escuela creo que si es nuestra vocación idear e inovar cosas que valgan la pena hay que enfocarnos en problemas que puedan solucionarse con proyectos que nosotros podamos desarrollar, pero para hay que preguntarnos ¿hasta dondequiero llegar?.


----------



## Astrot (Oct 7, 2008)

bueno, creo que el siguiente semestre entrare a mecatronica pero estoy en blanco quisiera que me pasen una pagina de experimentos mecatronicos pero sencillitos para ir entrando a la mecatronica y que me digan una pequeña introduccion 

gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 7, 2008)

Mecatronica: es el área que se encuentra entre la electrónica, hidráulica, mecánica, robótica y la ingenieria en sistemas informaciónrmaticos.

basicamente es la combinacion de todas esas ingenierias para formar una sola, en la cual se logran proyectos de tecnologia avanzada, los cuales en su mayoria son destinados a la automatización industrial.

yo toy cursando esa carrera, no es facil, y no creo q puedas hacer proyectos mecatronicos si no has estudiado antes. esto vale para cualquier carrera.

los proyectos son dificiles, ya que se necesita saber de mecanic para hacer una maquina, saber electronica, para darle vida, y saber informática para darle funciones automatizadas.

saludos.


----------



## nato (Oct 7, 2008)

hola, ya que dices dj draco que es dificil y la estas estudiando, que tipos de proyectos has hecho, yo estudio electronica y por lo menos la parte electronica si puedo entrarle.. 

pero que proyectos son basicos en mecatronica.. osea qe se debe conocer?


----------



## Astrot (Oct 8, 2008)

me referia nose experimentos sencillos para ir teniendo experiencia


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 8, 2008)

Aca en cordoba no hay Ing. mecatronica mas bien seria la mescla de varias tecnicaturas orientada a la Industria. Un poco de electronica, otro de mecanica, otro poco de CNC, PLC, medidas y dimenciones, te enceñan a leer planos.

En fin te convierten en un operario Ideal para la industria.
Dura dos años.

PD: Pensa bien si queres ser operario de fabrica. En lo personal pienso que es un trabajo bastante monotono aburrido y frustrante.

DJDRACO: estas haciendo ING.?


----------



## betois3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola Astrot, como todos mencionan, la mecatrónica es la sinérgia entre los sistemas de control electónico y la ingeniería mecánica. Soy estudiante del séptimo cuatrimestre de Ing. en Mecatrónica aca en México, y como te mencionan se requiere de conocimientos basicos tanto de mecanica, electrónica, control y sistemas para hacer un proyecto al cual puedas llamar realmente mecatrónico, pero podemos irnos a lo más básico. Te recomiendo que hagas un robot, uno sensillo, mi primer proyecto fue un robot seguidor de lineas, el cual requiere pocos conocimientos de mecanica, un poco más de electrónica y nada de control y sistemas. Tratare de ser lo más explicito posible de como realize este proyecto. 
Material: C.I. L293B, 1 TL082, 1 preset, 2 sensores CNY70, 1 placa fenólica, 2 motores de cd pequeños (9v), pila de 9v, 4 diodos de proposito general, 1 R10k ohms y 1 R220 ohms.
Descripción del material:
El CI L293B lo ocupan común mente para controlar motores a pasos, y para controlar la dirección y velocidad de un motor de CD. Puedes buscar la hoja de datos en google para más información.
El CI TL082 son un par de amplificador operacionales en un solo encapsulado.
Trata de conseguir los CI anterirores en encapsulados DIP plasticos, son más económicos y tienes la posibilidad de probarlos en un protoboard común. 
El preset es una resistencia varibale, y se ocupa normalmente para ajustar alguna resistencia o voltaje. 
El CNY70 es un sensor infrarrojo, que cuenta con un led infrerrojo y un fotoreceptor.
La placa fenolica es para pasar de tu protoboard a un circuito un poco más formal, te recomiendo que leas algun tutorial sobre PCBs.
Bueno espero que sepas la funcionalidad de los motores, pilas, diodos y resistencias. Si no, siempre esta Wikipedia.
Tu circuito:
Vas a conectar los sensores con la confuguración que esta en esta página: http://www.información-ab.uclm.es/labelec/Solar/Otros/Infrarrojos/sensor_cny70.htm. Y la salida de un sensor va a la pata 2 del TL082 y la salida del segundo sensor a la pata 6. La pata 3 se conecta a la pata central de tu preset junto con la pata 5. La pata 4 va a tierra, y la pata 8 a V+. La pata 1 de tu TL082 la conectas a la pata uno del L293B, y la pata 7 del TL082 a la pata 9 del L193B.
La pata 2 del L293B la conectas a V+, la pata 3 la conectas a una teriminal del primer motor, la pata 4 la conectas a tierra, la 6 la conectas a la otra terminal de tu primer motor, la 7 a tierra y la 8 a V+. La pata 10 la conectas a V+, la 11 a una terminal del segundo motor, la 12 a tierra, la 14 a la otra terminal del segundo motor, la 15 a tierra y la 16 a v+.
Funcionamiento: Cuando un sensor detecte la linea negra va a detener el motor lo cual va a hacer que gire tu robot, este funciona sobre una superficie blanca con una linea negra, ajusta tu preset para que tenga una buena sensibilidad al cambio del color, inicialmente ponla en el centro.
Mecanica: Te tecomiendo que ocupes acrilico para hacer la base de tu robot, unicamente tienes que adaptar una rueda giratoria en la parte tracera, y 2 llantas conectadas a los motores en la parte delantera, los sensores igual en la parte delantera a una separacion de 2 a 3 cm, justo en el centro para detectar cuando cruza con la linea. Te recomiendo que pases tu circuito a una pcb ya que es una buena práctica. 
Conclución: Este robot es muy muy sensillo de armar, y muy versatil para la sensilles de su circuiteria. Con el tiempo le puedes ir adaptando control con PWM, PID, agregarle un microcontrolador y más sensores infrarrojos, un acelerómetro, rutinas, una base metalica mas estable, algún mecanismo, etc.

SUERTE


----------



## Gradmaster (Nov 20, 2008)

Soy TSU en Electronica y automatizacion, es una carrea afin a mecatronica y si hay proyectos sencillos que puedes ir haciendo.

pero eso si, para que te sirva de algo tienes que estudiar la teoria detraz del sistema que se te hira proporcionando.

Lo que me gustaria saber es que nociones tienes sobre las areas que han mencionado? es importante por que asi se te podran dar proyectos afines a tus conocimientos.

exito.


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 5, 2008)

Saludos kamaradas!
Jejejeje, ya ha terminado un semestre más en la Superior y al fin dejare el tronco común para después de las vacaciones estudiar Mecatronica! 
Karapalida, los ingenieros no se dedican a realizar tareas monótonas, ellos se dedican a diseñar a dar un buen uso a sus conocimientos y a su imaginación, así que si el bro Astrot estudia una ingeniería y no una carrera técnica, yo creo que se puede divertir bastante, jajajaja (soné muy nerd )
La idea de betois3 me parece muy buena, yo intente hacer también un siguelinea pero por motivos de la misma escuela (no me dan mucho tiempo libre) lo deje. Otros 'proyectos' muy interesantes que te recomiendo, van orientados un poco a la informática, un buen mecatronico también debe de tener nociones de programación, son el control del puerto paralelo o serie del PC para controlar actuadores (motores, leds, alarmas, etc), para el control del puerto serie te recomiendo ya empiezes a investigar como utilizar microcontroladores, como los PICs o los AVRs.
Kamara bro, te deseo suerte.
Buena Vibra!


----------



## JuanCk (Ene 10, 2009)

Saludos inquietos:
para hacer un proyecto mecatronico lo unico que se necesita es tener una gran imaginacion para interconectar los distintos elementos que se crean ya sea con la mecanica, la electronica y los sistemas informaciónrmaticos, es decir, no busques proyectos sencillos, hay que inventarlos uno mismo.
Reflexion


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 11, 2009)

yo hice ingenieria quimica y ahora es una tecnicatura de 3 años en mecatronica.

no es dificil, solo que los proyectos comunmente presentados, por lo general requieren mucho dinero o tecnologia, y a lo mejor no se justifica.

he visto proyectos muy buenos, simples, sencillos y baratos. como ejemplo:

vivero automatico, se trataba de un grupo de senosres de presion, temperatura, humedad, luz solar, etc, y sistemas operativos automaticos q no requieren humanos, para mantener bien un vivero.

asi hay varios proyectos.


----------



## diegorobot (Mar 24, 2009)

saludos   
yo estudio ingenieria mecatronica y la verdad si esta bastante interesante eso si no todo es proyectos nos preparan para poder realizarlos se ocupan demasiadas matematicas y la verdad todo es matematicas en esta carrera, programacion, electronica y diseño, es demasiada interesante la mecatronica que una vez dentro no querras salir.


----------



## GabrielAndres (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola, me estaba preguntando si alguien estudia esta carrera de Ingenieria en Automatizacion y robotica ? O alguien ya la terminó? Alguna opinion o consejo? Estoy muy interesado en estudiar ésta carrera en la universidad Andres bello (Chile), a pesar de que no tengo ningun conocimiento de robotica o electronica.
Gracias.


----------



## leizar (Sep 2, 2009)

uuuy viejo, no te dejes llevar por el nombre de la carrera, igual se ve super llamativa, pero piensa, que clase de empresa necesita de esos servicios, si un electronico especializado puede hacerlo igual de bien?

pienzalo bien, por que si te equivocas, puedes terminar reparando TVs o estudiando otra carrera...


----------



## ADRIAN27 (Sep 4, 2009)

Aca en mexico especialmente monterrey le llaman mecatronica, lo importante seria que vieras que materis llevarias y en base a eso hacer la eleccion o como dice leizar compara las materias de electronico con las de la carrera que quieres tomar, en mi opinion es buena eleccion
saludos


----------



## ivan03488 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola gente

soy técnico electrónico y hace muy poco empecé la carrera de ingeniería electrónica, pero en realidad lo que más me apasiona es la robótica y escuche rumores de que se hiso una nueva carrera de ingeniería mecatronica. En mi país (argentina) no pude encontrar muchos lugares donde se de esta carrera, mas precisamente encontré solo en la UNCU (Universidad Nacional de Cuyo) y se me hace medio complicado irme a estudiar allá.

Mi pregunta mas precisamente es si ustedes que quizás están mas comunicados en todo esto, saben de alguna universidad que tenga la carrera de ingeniería mecatronica dentro de la provincia de buenos aires?

Desde ya muchísimas gracias
saludos a todos


----------



## agzaa (Feb 7, 2011)

Si es tan amable ¿me podría contestar algunas preguntas? Estoy próximo a cursar la carrera de Ingeniero en mecatrónica y tengo un trabajo de investigación acerca de ésta:

1.-¿Porqué eligió dedicarse a ésto?
2.-¿Llenó sus expectativas?
3.-¿En qué está trabajando en estos momentos?
4.-¿Cambiaría algo de su trabajo?
5.-¿Qué hace en su trabajo?
6.-¿Qué es lo interesante?
7.-¿Hay algo que no le gusta?
8.-Aproximadamente ¿Cuánto le pagan a un ingeniero en mecatrónica?
9.-En pocas palabras, qué es lo que hace un Ingeniero en mecatrónica?
10.-¿Cuántos años toma ser un experto?
11.-¿El horario es pesado?
12.-¿Le parece que hay algo aburrido en su trabajo?
13.-¿Qué piensa usted que es necesario para ser un ingeniero en mecatrónica?
14.-¿Es difícil ser uno?
15.-¿Le queda tiempo libre para cosas personales?
16.-¿Qué recomendaciones daría a alguien que quiere dedicarse a lo mismo?
17.-¿Cómo describiría el ser un ingeniero en mecatrónica?

Muchísimas gracias de antemano, le agradecería al que me las contestara; las respuestas no tienen que ser muy extensas, pero sí concretas.


----------



## VaneraK (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Men!
Antes que nada, aclaró que no soy Ing. en Mecatrónica pero le lleve tus preguntas a un Ing. Mecatronico, y estas fueron sus respuestas.

1.-¿Porqué eligió dedicarse a ésto?
Desde niño me gusto encontrar como funcionaban las cosas, me apasiona desarmar y armar cosas, poco a poco esa afición se convirtió en pasión, y pienso que nací con este talento.

2.-¿Llenó sus expectativas?
Completamente, existe un mundo con infinidad de cosas, nunca dejas de aprender.

3.-¿En qué está trabajando en estos momentos?
La empresa para la que trabajo, no es propiamente enfocada a la automatización de sistemas, brindo soporte técnico y mi labor es reparar componentes y dispositivos de la empresa, salvo que haya otros proyectos externos a la empresa.

4.-¿Cambiaría algo de su trabajo?
NO, pienso que no esta en mis manos, pero si pudiera, sería adquirir la tecnología de punta, comprenderla, entenderla y tratar de estar siempre a la vanguardia.

5.-¿Qué hace en su trabajo?
Como dije, me encargo principalmente de mantenimiento de dispositivos, si hay otros proyectos, elaboración de circuitos y automatización de sistemas.

6.-¿Qué es lo interesante?
Todo lo que te plantees resulta interesante, siempre hay algo nuevo, todos los días hay una razón para seguirte preparando y siempre tratar de dominar tu campo.

7.-¿Hay algo que no le gusta?
Lo que no me gusta, es que en ocasiones olvido algunas cosas, la falta de practica en alguna actividad hace que no perfeccionemos nuestra técnica, cuando me desespero es cuando cometo más errores, y los resultados no son los óptimos.

8.-Aproximadamente ¿Cuánto le pagan a un ingeniero en mecatrónica?
Depende de muchos factores, como la empresa, el puesto o función que desempeña pero sobre todo la experiencia y las aptitudes del mismo ingeniero. Creo que para un recién egresado, un sueldo base debe estar arriba de los $ 5, 000 (mexicanos), "todos empezamos desde abajo, y cada quien sube conforme a sus conocimientos".

9.-En pocas palabras, qué es lo que hace un Ingeniero en mecatrónica?
Quien ejerce bien la profesión, debe ser buen matemático, es decir tener los conocimientos adecuados para aplicar cálculos para actividades como mecánica de precisión, electrónica, tener conocimientos informáticos y sistemas de control, es decir, su tarea es automatizar las funciones que así lo requieran; es un campo competitivo y exigente.

10.-¿Cuántos años toma ser un experto?
Muchísimos, generalmente aprendes lo necesario en un lapso no mayor a dos años, pero nunca llegas a dominar, siempre encuentras distintas maneras de solucionar problemas, o siempre encuentras problemas nuevos, es un aprendizaje constante.

11.-¿El horario es pesado?
Generalmente es tranquilo, cuando son proyectos importantes y estas presionado con la fecha de entrega, suele ser muy demandante y desgastante. Pero normalmente, al menos yo, no tengo ese tipo de proyectos muy a menudo.

12.-¿Le parece que hay algo aburrido en su trabajo?
Aburrido no, pero puede llegar a ser tedioso, las tareas en ocasiones se vuelven repetitivas y el trabajo se vuelve monotono, siempre quieres experimentar cosas nuevas. Pero descansas un fin de semana, y al menos a mi, me emociona saber realizar bien mis funciones.

13.-¿Qué piensa usted que es necesario para ser un ingeniero en mecatrónica?
Solo tener las ganas, todos tenemos la capacidad para ser ingeniero en mecatronica, pero no todos gozamos de la oportunidad o el tiempo, pero si tenemos las ganas de serlo, con eso basta, el que quiere, alcanza.

14.-¿Es difícil ser uno?
Para algunos puede ser complicado, otros pueden tener el talento, pero repito, las ganas y la practica constante son la clave, no solo en esta rama, si no en cualquier profesión.

15.-¿Le queda tiempo libre para cosas personales?
En ocasiones si, pero al menos yo empleo mi tiempo libre para estudiar o leer un poco, también lo desperdicio en los videojuegos, aun soy soltero, pero quien tenga familia debería utilizar todo el tiempo libre a ella y el restante al trabajo (desde mi punto de vista).

16.-¿Qué recomendaciones daría a alguien que quiere dedicarse a lo mismo?
Ninguna, solo que no estudien una ingeniería pensando en cuanto dinero les van a pagar, no tiene caso estudiar algo si no te gusta solo por que quieres ganar mucho dinero, es mejor estudiar algo en lo que seas bueno, y además que disfrutes hacer, salir a trabajar no por obligación, sino por que tu de verdad sientes ganas de trabajar. (también desde mi punto de vista).

17.-¿Cómo describiría el ser un ingeniero en mecatrónica?
Cada quien tiene personalidad propia, pero creo que en general, un ing. podría ser buen matemático, dispuesto a ayudar a los demás, serio, y su mayor y tal vez único vicio, seria el trabajo. 

Espero que te haya sido de ayuda.


----------



## Ajer (Jul 8, 2011)

Hola !!!
He comenzado a estudiar la licenciatura en ingenieria mecatronica, tengo bases de electronica e informatica. Ahora, desde mi posicion, creo que la carrera es laboriosa y necesita mucha dedicacion. Ciertas veces se me ha comentado que esta carrera  abarca muchos aspectos (materias) y no se especializa especificamente en uno, pero para eso son las especialidades. 
Desde cierto punto, todo depende de la voluntad y capacidad de cada uno de nosotros para emprender en este tipo de licenciaturas, de esta manera, conseguir un posgrado para explotar todas nuestras habilidades. Todo esto lo conseguiremos con esfuerzo, voluntad y dedicacion. Las materias y los conocimientos estan presentes para que los explotemos y consigamos tener un resultado efectivo.


----------



## martinez123 (May 9, 2018)

Necesito realizar una entrevista a un *estudiante o profesionista en ingeniero en mecatrónica *y alguien puede ayudarme a contestar las siguientes preguntas.
¿Qué factores influyeron en tu elección profesional?
¿La formación de esta carrera, corresponde a lo que esperabas o creías de esta profesión?
¿Qué expectativas tienes sobre tu formación?
¿Qué aspectos o factores consideras que puedan complicar el estudio de esta carrera?
¿Qué ha sido lo más significativo (importante) al  estudiar esta carrera?

Aproximadamente ¿Cuál es la inversión económica por año o por semestre?
¿Cuál es el objetivo de la carrera?
¿Qué importancia social tiene esta carrera?
¿Qué tipo de habilidades, intereses profesionales o inteligencias se requieren para el estudio de esta carrera?
¿Cómo está integrado el plan de estudios?
¿Cuáles son las áreas de especialización?
¿Qué recursos se requieren para el estudio de esta carrera?
¿En qué lugares se puede realizar el servicio social?
¿En qué consisten las prácticas profesionales?
¿En cuánto tiempo se realizan?
¿Se requieren proyectos de investigación?
¿Cuál es su finalidad?
¿Cuáles son las opciones de titulación?
¿En qué consiste el plan de becas?
¿Has considerado continuar con estudios de postgrado? describe tus razones

¿Cuál es el título profesional con el que egresas de esta carrera?
¿Cuáles consideras que son las alternativas para el ejercicio profesional?
¿En qué otros contextos  laborales puedes desempeñarte?
¿Actualmente cuentas con alguna oferta de trabajo o para ejercer tu profesión?
¿Aproximadamente a cuánto asciende tus expectativas de ingreso mensual?


----------



## Marcelo Moretti (Ene 9, 2019)

Saludos!
¿Conocen alguna facultad en Bs. As. Argentina que enseñen Mecatrónica?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2019)

Marcelo Moretti dijo:


> Saludos!
> ¿Conocen alguna facultad en Bs. As. Argentina que enseñen Mecatrónica?


10 segundos en Google 

Dónde estudiar robótica y mecatrónica en Argentina - Buscouniversidad.com.ar


----------

